# Forza 6 (XB1)



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

Me and a mate are looking for like minded gamers to join us in FM6 - sick of playing in public lobbies with people who cheat/ram etc.

Anyone interested?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Apologies for the late answer , hardly ever look in this section any more.

We race on Sunday night in a league that originally started on this forum. About to finish our MX-5 Cup series then move onto A class BTCC if you're interested.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1632332070343404/

Best place to find us these days.

Random video of the racing we do 





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love this game. Worth buying


----------

